# Hochzeitspuzzle erstellen?



## Sandra2010 (21. Apr 2010)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier und würde gerne wissen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich so eine Seite erstellen kann.

Was uns ein Rätsel ist, wie bekommen wir dieses Puzzle hin, damit jeder Gast welcher ein Puzzleteil kaufen möchte auch dieses Kästchen angezeigt bekommt mit Eintragung: Name, Adresse, etc. und das das gekaufte Puzzleteil dann auch farbig dargestellt wird und nicht mehr von einem anderen Gast ausgewählt werden kann.

Hier der Link:

Hochzeitspuzzle Tina und Steffen - Geschenkliste

Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruss
Sandra


----------



## Marco13 (22. Apr 2010)

Selbst hier wird's schwierig. Mit meinem beschränkten Wissen zu dem Thema würde ich sagen, dass Forum: phpforum.de auch ein Anlaufpunkt sein könnte.... (aber lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren...)


----------



## Gast2 (22. Apr 2010)

Zunächst mal brauchst du dein Bild, wie z.b. in diesem Fall, in 45px Blöcke. Jeweils einmal in Farbe und ausgegraut.

Die Puzzlereservierungen speicherst du in einer DB ab. Beim Rendern der Seite schaust du dann für jedes Einzelbild in der DB nach ob es schon reserviert ist oder nicht und lässt dementsprechend das farbige oder graue Bild anzeigen.
Beim Farbigen bild schreibst du in das Title tag den Namen des Reservierers. Beim grauen den Preis des Puzzlestücks.
Den restlichen Schnickschnack bekommste mit nen bissl css und js sehr einfach hin.

Bei jedem Puzzleteil hinterlegst du als onclick event window.open(...reservieren.php?pid=xyz). bei aufrufen der Seite prüfst du dann ob das Puzzleteil xyz schon reserviert wurde und zeigst dementsprechend den Reservierdialog oder den Löschdialog an.
Das ganze ist auf der Seite ein wenig unschön gelöst, da kannste Puzzleteile auch zweimal reservieren wenn man da mit den IDs ein wenig rumspielt


----------

